# Hedgehog Advice?



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

We just took in two possibly pregnant hedgehogs. They were used in Breeding and never handled. Need advice on handling and caring for pregnant hedgehogs.


----------



## mnyablonski (Nov 18, 2015)

if you look at hedgehogcentral.com you can find everyhting you need to know thats where I went before I got my first hedgehog


----------



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

I created an account there but never got the comformation email so that i can post on the forum


----------

